# Pest Control and Hedgehogs



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone,
My apartment landlord just informed me that our building is having pest control spray the apartments tomorrow. I'm planning on leaving a note telling them to not spray in my bedroom (where my hedgie is). 
Does anyone have any advice? Have you had to deal with pest control before, and how bad is it for hedgies to be near those fumes?
I'm just freaking out a little bit... 
Thanks!
Claire


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

Personally I would find somewhere to take Hedgie for a couple of days, I would be just too worried about toxins, for myself as well actually. Can you guys sleep over somewhere?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree, I'd see if you can take your hedgehog to a family member or friend's house.


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

I ended up taking him to my boyfriend's apartment, but it turned out the pest control people weren't spraying anything, they were just laying bait underneath my sink. 
so that entire procedure was pretty pointless, and now my little guy's mad at me for interrupting his beauty sleep. :roll: 
Better safe than sorry I guess!


----------



## Pickle (Sep 11, 2011)

That's a relief!


----------

